# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  Igrow laser

## thechamp

Any one using the igrow laser system ?

----------


## greatjob!

do you really expect it to do anything?

----------


## Jazz1

I just ordered it today just seen this thread, expensive but il keep you guys posted if it's a scam or works. Il take pictures once it arrives  :Smile:  I've heard mixed reviews about lasers so no harm in trying, not too fused as I'm booking consult with Dr feriduni  :Smile: .

----------


## BigThinker

No.  Why would I spend money on something unproven when I can spend way less on proven treatments?

----------


## Jazz1

> No.  Why would I spend money on something unproven when I can spend way less on proven treatments?


 It's worth trying there's plenty evidence lasers work , but not on everyone like finesteride does not work on everyone.

Anyways il keep you guys posted,  :Smile:

----------


## lilpauly

> It's worth trying there's plenty evidence lasers work , but not on everyone like finesteride does not work on everyone.
> 
> Anyways il keep you guys posted,


 Jazz I got the growth stim~~~~ I will apply to hairline !!

----------


## Jazz1

> Jazz I got the growth stim~~~~ I will apply to hairline !!


 Dr Klein? I thought he said it would be around April, Tony has not replied to me yet.

----------


## Jazz1

We'll come home from work they had done same day delivery, tested it all works fine will use on my days off as I'm too tired to read through it all. Looks well made built in music etc.

This is the last addition if I'm not happy with my hair I'm getting FUE, I'm done wasting money on so much stuff trying different things, I'm booking consult Dr Feriduni just waiting call back. But one thing I can feel proud of is I have so much knowledge to help others into only using what works, after trying this I wil
 With proof do a write up to help others in everything I tried  :Smile: .

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Are the headphones at least any good?

----------


## Jazz1

> Are the headphones at least any good?


 Yes sounds good, Anyways if it doesn't work il clearly state it's bullshit if it works then great. Il take pictures, this way the forums can benefit if it works or not I give my Totally honest opinion.

----------


## thechamp

Where is doke he ordered this device and has been using it

----------


## burtandernie

Is that a new power rangers costume or supposed to regrow hair? Really though at a micro level lasers destroy and burn tissue so if it penetrated deep enough it might help with hair growth in some way, but I have my doubts how well or if it gets deep enough to even do anything. Its not studied well enough to really have any idea what it does so way to much money to gamble away for me

----------


## thechamp

> Is that a new power rangers costume or supposed to regrow hair? Really though at a micro level lasers destroy and burn tissue so if it penetrated deep enough it might help with hair growth in some way, but I have my doubts how well or if it gets deep enough to even do anything. Its not studied well enough to really have any idea what it does so way to much money to gamble away for me


 Power rangers hahahahhahahahhahahahhah

----------


## Jazz1

> Is that a new power rangers costume or supposed to regrow hair? Really though at a micro level lasers destroy and burn tissue so if it penetrated deep enough it might help with hair growth in some way, but I have my doubts how well or if it gets deep enough to even do anything. Its not studied well enough to really have any idea what it does so way to much money to gamble away for me


 Don't worry if this don't work I wil make sure EVERY forum person knows my reviews, if it's bullshit scam I will post every where letting people know not to be sucked in :Big Grin: .

----------


## thechamp

> Don't worry if this don't work I wil make sure EVERY forum person knows my reviews, if it's bullshit scam I will post every where letting people know not to be sucked in.


 There's a guy on YouTube said he had no results after five months with igrow

----------


## Jazz1

> There's a guy on YouTube said he had no results after five months with igrow


 Nice there's always plenty guys who also say FIN is bullshit or like I said plenty guys called Dr kleins products snake oil. There's also plenty evidence people claiming lasers have helped, I for one like to try things. If I feel it's snake oil I will voice my opinion all over, if I feel it's legit I will praise the product. Just like Dr kleins stuff no way is it snake oil  :Smile: .

----------


## Amercancer

How about RU guys? Anybody try that

----------


## Jazz1

> How about RU guys? Anybody try that


 I have it but not using it as im currently doing fine on FIN I have RU, DUT and pdg2 blockers as back up.

----------


## Amercancer

Jazz, how was RU with u? I derma roll  sometimes and started mixing my RU with minox. But when I started RU it really gave me the worst headache ever, so bad it felt like I had a lump on the side of my temple. I couldn't even touch my head. I was hoping doing this till CB came out or something else, and I still shed.

----------


## Jazz1

> Jazz, how was RU with u? I derma roll  sometimes and started mixing my RU with minox. But when I started RU it really gave me the worst headache ever, so bad it felt like I had a lump on the side of my temple. I couldn't even touch my head. I was hoping doing this till CB came out or something else, and I still shed.


 I tried it once defiantly stronger than fin gave me sexual sides, which is a good thing meaning it works. I kept it as back up in fridge incase FIN stops working, currently I'm doing fine on FIN now after battling FIN sides my body has finally adjusted.

----------


## santy

may i know the address of igrow treatment in israel?thank you,,

----------


## santy

do you have igrow store in israel,thank u,,

----------

